# What happens if theres no reason for recurrent MCs?



## BerryBlast (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone new what happens after all tests have been done and there's 'no cause' for repeated Miscarriages..? 
Thank you xx


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi

Didn't want to read and run but when you say you have had all tests - have you had immunes tested thoroughly, laparoscopy, hysteroscopy procedures (to check your tubes and uterine environment)?? if you haven't then definitely get all these checked - I know myself that although things look good on scans etc. when the specialists went in and looked with lap surgery they found issues with my tubes having fluid and being bulbous - plus also having immunes tested found I had an immune issue too. Can also have scarring, fibroids etc. etc. which could be causing a problem.

I am so sorry for all your losses hun  

Good luck

xx


----------



## sunny74 (Jul 22, 2013)

I am in this situation, 8 miscarriages, had all the testing more than once, a few possibles causes identified, tried all the immune drugs (and i mean all) and specialists and i still miscarry. 
What is your situation Berryblast?


----------



## BerryBlast (Sep 26, 2016)

Ive not had all tests done, i was just wondering what happens after. Im pretty sure everything will come back normal. They've done immune tests and some others all came back fine. My consultant said, its probably just bad luck and keep trying eventually one will stick  ...
Ive had 6 miscarriages in 1 year my last one being twins with heartbeat. They all stop growing at the end of 5 weeks but heartbeat stays until about 7 weeks. Then miscarry at 8 weeks. Surly it being just bad luck is what 1 in a thousand/ten thousand?

I was on progesterone with the last one, as it dropped at 6 weeks. (I think they should put me on them straight away!!!) But now i still have some left over so nevt time i get a positive test will be using them right away. x


----------

